# Foothills 350 Challenge



## flyinginn (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Foothills 350 Challenge, sponsored by the Foothills Racing Pigeon Club of Denver (FHRPC). 

This is an elite race that is limited to 200 birds! Handlers will be limited up to 20 birds only! Entries will be accepted on a “first come, first serve” basis. Flyers who want to enter their birds should enter them now! Enter by sending an email, mail or phone call. Contact info is listed below.

Race Info
•	Race Date, October 15, 2016
•	Race release is from Esbon, KS, 350 miles due east of the Denver metro area.
•	Race will be flown the same weekend as the club’s 300 Young Birds A & B races.
•	Speeds can range from 900-1400ypm on a course that often has headwinds, and cross winds.

How to Enter
•	Flyers may register by completing the attached race entry form.
•	Flyers may also send an email to [email protected] to register
•	A check for the entry fee, made out to Foothills Pigeon Racing Club, must accompany the entry form.

Payouts
•	Top 10 positions paid: 60% Breeder & 40% Handler 
•	Potential payouts with 200 birds @ 100 each (minus fees and expenses)

1st @ 35% = $6300
2nd @ 20% = $3200
3rd @ 10% = $1800
4th @ 7.5% = $1350
5th @ 7.5% = $1350
6th @ 5% = $900
7th @ 5% = $900
8th @ 4% = $720
9th @ 4% = $720
10th @ 2% = $360


Entry Fees (No perch fees!)
$100 per bird, 3 for $250, and 10 for $800. 
 
Race Rules
Handlers
•	All handlers will be members in good standing of the Foothills RPC.
•	Handlers can only handle up to 20 birds in total, with no more than five (5) birds from any one flyer.
•	Handlers cannot handle their own birds.

Acceptance of Birds
•	Accepting birds February 1st through June 1, 2016.
•	All birds must be received in good health; NO sick or diseased birds.
•	No limit on entries but no more than 5 birds per breeder per loft/handler.
•	Lost Birds or injured birds may be replaced by July 1, 2016. There will be no refunds. 
•	Entry Fees must accompany birds.
•	Send check to: 
Foothills RPC
1225 Iris St, Lakewood, CO 80215
•	All out of area birds must be sent to one of the 350 Challenge committee members. No direct shipping to “handlers” will not be accepted.
•	All local birds must go through committee members and cannot be handed off directly from breeder to handler.

Auction (Fundraiser Event for FHRP Club)
•	Birds that finish in the ‘top 10’ positions will be sold at auction on iPigeon following the race. 50% to breeder, 50% to club, after applicable fees & expenses.
•	Pedigrees for those ‘top 10’ winners will be due no later than 1 week following the completion of the race. They can be sent via US Mail or as an email attachment.
•	Failure to provide a complete pedigree within this timeframe will result in loss of race winnings and proceeds from the auction of the bird.
•	All birds not sold at auction are property of breeder, no buy backs. Birds will be returned to breeder for cost of shipping within 2 weeks after the race. 
•	If breeder hasn’t claimed bird or paid for shipping, the bird will become property of the handler.

Shipping
•	For shipping information and all inquiries please contact one of the following.
•	Tim Redekop	303-955-7034	[email protected]
•	Charlie Loucks	303-829-7783	[email protected]

Any and all disputes will be addressed by the committee. Committee’s decisions are final.


----------



## flyinginn (Dec 14, 2012)

*Sign-up*

We currently have over 100 birds registered into the race. If you would like more information place contact me @ [email protected]
Thanks
Tim


----------



## flyinginn (Dec 14, 2012)

We are now up to 130 birds signed up. Don't miss out on this race!


----------

